# Position von JTextField



## HTML (21. Dez 2005)

Hi 

meine Frage ist sehr simpel. 
Wie kann ich die Position von einem TextFeld ändern??

wenn ich das so mach:

```
JTextField test =  new JTextField(10);
panel.add(test, 20 ,20);
```
was ja heißen würde das es an Position 20 20 ist funktioniert es nicht

es kommt eine Fehlermeldung beim kompilieren,
die weiß ich grad nicht aber wenn wichtig ist kann ich sie ja später posten.
Ist das grundlegend falsch oder hab ich da ein individuelles Problem  :gaen: 

merci euch und sers 

Frohe Weihnachten schon mal[/code]


----------



## André Uhres (21. Dez 2005)

Sinn und Zweck der Layout-Manager


----------



## Tobias (nicht eingeloggt) (22. Dez 2005)

Wenn du Null-Layout benutzen willst - nicht zwangsläufig sinnvoll - solltest du dir die Methode setBounds() anschauen.

mpG
Tobias


----------

